# Wed. blue marlin



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

What a crazy day. Almost decided not to go when I saw a 2 AM bouy report that had a 21 knot wind!! Then looked at radar and saw this mass of storms 15-20 miles off shore (wtf)!!! Later (6:00AM) saw them moving out of the area but the spur, where I wanted to go was still covered up. Almost decided to go bottom fishing but our "stuff" was so decimated from previous trip that that didn't make sense. A little later the spur cleared so made decision to go. Through Perdido Pass and was second guessing myself again but decided to push through the stuff and see if the water layed some. After passing the weather bouy south of Orange Beach and still bouncing almost gave up again but then in seemed to calm some so pressed on to closest point to edge; about 10 miles north of the elbow. On the way, we stopped at a mass of fish breaking the water. Turned out to be Bonita as we picked up a fair sized one.
On to the edge!! Put lines out at about 175' of water and trolled to 300+ ft of water. Turned south towards the elbow and immediately hooked up with 2 smallish wahoo's. Got them in boat and trolled back around the area with no further hook ups. Headed for the elbow and came up on a charter that I thought was fighting a fish. Not wanting to interfere, I went well in front of him. (turned out he was deep bottom fishing). As we pass in front of the charter in about 650' of water, the starboard short rod comes tight and fish sounds. After a few minutes, fish surfaces and it's a blue marlin as it pancakes on the surface not too far from boat. Marlin then makes a long run jumping and pancaking on top of the water up to 2-300 yards from the boat. Started to chase him and finally catch up to him 10 or so minutes later. We do a bunch of crazy circles as I'm trying to keep him off the port side and out of the engines. Finally get him along side on port side (he's about 200-250#) and grab his bill and the hook literally falls out of his upper mouth. It had to be a great job by the angler keeping line tight or we would have lost him for sure. Marlin swims away under boat to live and fight another day. Another buddy is having trouble getting video either in e-mail or on U-tube from his I-phone , so will have to post later. (know how you guys like pictures!!)

http://youtu.be/x2QeGIrrWIY

Finally got video to add!! enjoy


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the report, sounds like a great day ! congrats on the blue !


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! Some of the best trips happen when you just push on and get a hook in the water! If you don't mind me asking, what did she hit?

Robert


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice report! Congrats!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats on a great day. i bet the charter group enjoyed watching the show


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice! I will take wahoo's anyway they come small medium or big!! i love grilling hoos!! great effort/reward for pushing on!! GG


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Very nice! Some of the best trips happen when you just push on and get a hook in the water! If you don't mind me asking, what did she hit?
> 
> Robert


Robert,
I was trolling a bullet nose red/white ilander with a medium ballyhoo with 124# wire leader on 50# braid. Glad I had the reel spooled with a lot of braid as it naturally picked the smallest reel!!.
Still working on the video. I can see a great video of her being led to the boat for release on my IPad but when I open the same attachment on my computers, all I get is the audio!!:furious:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report!! congats on the blue!!!
so he hit a steel wire rig??


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> great report!! congats on the blue!!!
> so he hit a steel wire rig??


Yes, as did the 2 wahoo. They both hit the two outriggers with similar setups; just different colors.


----------



## billfishintimecg (Feb 18, 2009)

Pretty work guys!!


----------

